# Civilités X.1.5 (Kernel Panics Version)



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

ne serait-ce pas mieux d'être au moins à jour sur ce sujet aussi mon 'ti 'tanplan?


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

_*vivlesoleil84 !!*_


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

_* apchas2002 !!*_


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

J'avoue mon incompétence en ce domaine...
Il va falloir refiler le flambeau à quelqu'un de plus qualifier.


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*J'avoue mon incompétence en ce domaine...
Il va falloir refiler le flambeau à quelqu'un de plus qualifier.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

l'install semble s'être bien déroulée je te laisse la bécane?


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Si je ne me suis pas trompé, je dois être le premier membre du forum à avoir relever la bascule, non...?!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_*Perdu!!!*_


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

C'est pas grave, je reviendrai demain...


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

_plus que 303_


----------



## maousse (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

plus que 303




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_48 heures pour poster_, vite !, appelez Bruce..


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*


Quel rapport entre ton compteur et les trucnel machinchosenik et ces nouvelles civilités?










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mon compteur et civilités ça me semble clair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et civilités et les kernel panics? bah t'es pas au courant que 10.1.5 est plein de kernel?


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)




----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*





plus que 303




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Juste par curiosité ;

T'es-tu fixé une date pour atteindre ton objectif ?


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*ça m'gonfle! toujours rien dans ma boite aux lettres!


'-*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu attends quoi ?

Courage plus que 616


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Tu attends quoi ?

Courage plus que 616    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et moi 478


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Juste par curiosité ;

T'es-tu fixé une date pour atteindre ton objectif ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à l'AES 7 pour les 7000 tu viens??


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*ça m'gonfle! toujours rien dans ma boite aux lettres!


'-*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pourtant je n'avais rien à t'envoyer mon papillon!


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Et moi 478     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu veux que je te fasse la courte échelle?


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

à l'AES 7 pour les 7000 tu viens??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

CHICHE


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu veux que je te fasse la courte échelle?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Au point où j'en suis toute aide est la bienvenue


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

CHICHE    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah vi on t'attend au Lou Pascalou samedi


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Au point où j'en suis toute aide est la bienvenue    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pense à mettre un pantalon si je te fais la courte échelle, tu sais comment sont les hommes


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Les notifications de messages postés dans les sujets que je suis (de suivre!)... 

comprend pas

Depuis cet après-midi je ne les reçois plus!

Et pis je comprend rien aux ixplikationnes d'Alèm...

faut jamais chercher à comprendre si ça vient pas tout seul

et je ne fais pas la course...

t'as tord

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

sorry...

J'ai pas la tête à rire ce soir...

salut*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

bah vi on t'attend au Lou Pascalou samedi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben avec le moral de tanplan ce soir ça m'a coupé les jambes


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

[24 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*


ici*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les notifs, je savais même pas que ça existait. 

Je suis convaincue que c'est provisoire, la mise en place des nouveaux serveurs, les vacances qui commencent, il y a des tas d'explications. Faut pas t'inquiéter ça va pas durer.


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Faut pas. On pourra pas faire rentrer deux fauteuils à roulettes au Lou en même temps...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est mêrme pas drôle...





Bonne nuit!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai dis une connerie ? J'y comprend plus rien, demain il fera jour


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Ben avec le moral de tanplan ce soir ça m'a coupé les jambes    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le problème, c'est que si t'es cul de jatte, faudra soit partager te trouver une table non bancale (au pascalou c'est dur) ou partager avec 'tanplan son fauteuil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu sais que tu viens de me rappeler d'envoyer deux e-mails mon 'tanplan?


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

le problème, c'est que si t'es cul de jatte, faudra soit partager te trouver une table non bancale (au pascalou c'est dur) ou partager avec 'tanplan son fauteuil   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu sais que tu viens de me rappeler d'envoyer deux e-mails mon 'tanplan?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tanplan il est sur un fauteuil c'est ça ? Si oui et alors ? Personne n'est parfait . Mais si on pouvait m'expliquer ça m'arrangerait, comme ça juste pour comprendre.

N'oublies pas d'envoyer 3 émail à ton pote


----------



## rillettes (25 Juin 2002)

_You know what... He's sorry but dead!_


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*

Tanplan il est sur un fauteuil c'est ça ? Si oui et alors ? Personne n'est parfait . Mais si on pouvait m'expliquer ça m'arrangerait, comme ça juste pour comprendre.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh non, il est pas dans un fauteuil sauf pour poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et c'est une blague qui date de la semaine dernière sur les forums!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*N'oublies pas d'envoyer 3 émail à ton pote    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh pas à un pôte mais à une très jolie fille qui justement se déplace en fauteuil roulant.


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par rillettes:
*You know what... He's sorry but dead!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'es sur?


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

_*fabrice eureka !!*_


----------



## barbarella (25 Juin 2002)

Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ?

Basta 

Bonne nuit


----------



## rillettes (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

t'es sur?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_You're talking to me?!_


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par rillettes:
*

You're talking to me?!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu t'es bien amusé à faire tous ces smileys? t'as pas oublié de graisser tes roulettes pour samedi au moins?


----------



## rillettes (25 Juin 2002)




----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par rillettes:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*





plus que 303




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


*plus que 249*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2002)

Bienvenudo  mi 'tanplan, Barbarella, alèm, rillette c'est bon avec du pan y mabooyah  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Buenos días los niños ! 
Ouf! Me voilà enfin sortie des griffes.. J'étais enfermée part el Señor alèm dans Civilités x.1.4, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avant de me perdre dans un immense arbre.. _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2002)

_Adiós los amigos y vive la vida en colores !_








_A mañana quizá esta noche !_


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

_*silex !!*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2002)

merci. C quand qu'on reçoit son passe pour s'identifier?


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ?

Basta 

Bonne nuit    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça va un peu mieux ce matin...
je suis désolé pour hier soir... j'ai pas voulu vous faire partager mon coup de bourdon...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_et pour faire encore plus simple : _








[25 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;silex&gt;:
*merci. C quand qu'on reçoit son passe pour s'identifier?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah tu devrais l'avoir reçu vais demander au patron


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
faut jamais chercher à comprendre si ça vient pas tout seul*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Oui.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
faut pas t'inquiéter ça va pas durer*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Cela n'avait rien à voir avec les forums mais tu ne pouvais pas le deviner.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
j'ai dis une connerie?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Non. C'est moi qui ai déconné à plein tube hier soir.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*
basta*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Oui, je n'aurais pas du poster hier soir.


_valà... Tu viendras quand même samedi? Tu seras pas obligée de t'assoir sur mes genoux c'est promis!_


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*valà... Tu viendras quand même samedi? Tu seras pas obligée de t'assoir sur mes genoux c'est promis!









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et moi, je pourrais, dis, dis, j'pourrais?


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*








  Bienvenudo  mi 'tanplan, Barbarella, alèm, rillette c'est bon avec du pan y mabooyah  !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Buenos días los niños ! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonjour lolita!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'abandonne pour un temps les civilités, je te laisse en compagnie du rouquin._




_Fais attention, c'est un coquin!_


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et moi, je pourrais, dis, dis, j'pourrais?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Si tu viens avec tes roulettes, peut-être..._


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*


Si tu viens avec tes roulettes, peut-être...






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh  faut que je ressorte mes patins alors!


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

_*CORTO !!*_


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

_*Archimède !!*_


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

_*TonyLeTruand !!*_


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

_*Actarus !!*_


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

_* shnacker !!*_


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

_*KreAtiK  !!*_


----------



## maousse (26 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



gemini !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo  lmgaudrain !*_








_Buenos días los niños... ! _


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

_*LePetitDiable  !!*_


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2002)

_*mick !!*_


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

_*mick !!*_


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

du bégayement dans l'air??


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

Des glissades plutôt!


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

_*LAW !!*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2002)

_*moi, toi, vous, nous!!*_





yep!  j'adore tes smilies 'tanplan... hum j'pense bien que j'vais les ajouter à ma collection!


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par oupsy:
*



moi, toi, vous, nous!!





yep!  j'adore tes smilies 'tanplan... hum j'pense bien que j'vais les ajouter à ma collection!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu devrais même les mettre en libre accès!


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu devrais même les mettre en libre accès!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_y-a pas de mal! j'en serai enchanté!_







_(celui-là, il m'est réservé!)_


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

_*noémie !!*_


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

_*Dianesse !!*_


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

P..... on s'E...... ce soir...
ya aucun C..... qui rapplique son gros C.. ...

B.... de L.... où vous G.....???

M.... quoi!


bienvenue raphael!


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*




plus que 303
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et moi 8750!


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

'tanplan, peux-tu (si possible : je comprendrais tout a fait que tu sois dans l'incapacité physique de te souvenir de tes faits et gestes d'il y a trois jours) me dire pourquoi tous tes messages se résument à des éditations vides?

je te remercie d'avance d'apaiser mon intarissable désir de curiosité de savoir...


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*

et moi 8750!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_plus que 65_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

plus que 65




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_ vi bah, la porte du bar m'est fermée... pourkoi?_


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

plus que 65



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben si tu le prends comme ça, moi je dis : 

_plus que 11_ 

ben ouais, si on rajoute ceux que j'ai perdu....


je sais, toi tu serais déjà à 10000...

mais bon...

au fait, ton "il pleut" de ton profil, c'est sensé exprimer ton désaroi envers la vie ou c'est parceque t'habite en belgique?


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*au fait, ton "il pleut" de ton profil, c'est sensé exprimer ton désaroi envers la vie ou c'est parceque t'habite en belgique?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas loin, pas loin


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;l'inconnue...&gt;:
*


 vi bah, la porte du bar m'est fermée... pourkoi?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mince et mackie est parti avec la hache pour la chasse aux chats je ne peux pas fracasser la porte pour toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

mince et mackie est parti avec la hache pour la chasse aux chats je ne peux pas fracasser la porte pour toi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

meuh... c'est quoi cette histoire... 
bon si on veut pas que je fasse une déclaration en public...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi j'ne peus plus sur le chate ??? (pas besoin de fracasser la porte)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: euh..


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;l'inconnue...&gt;:
*

meuh... c'est quoi cette histoire... 
bon si on veut pas que je fasse une déclaration en public...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi j'ne peus plus sur le chate ??? (pas besoin de fracasser la porte)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: euh..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah le chat a connu quelques difficultés aujourd'hui  mais il est bien là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le ps: mon site habituel est en panne


----------



## decoris (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

pas loin, pas loin    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas loin de quoi?????


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*

pas loin de quoi?????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

de chez toi


----------



## nato kino (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*'tanplan, peux-tu (si possible : je comprendrais tout a fait que tu sois dans l'incapacité physique de te souvenir de tes faits et gestes d'il y a trois jours) me dire pourquoi tous tes messages se résument à des éditations vides?

je te remercie d'avance d'apaiser mon intarissable désir de curiosité de savoir...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_un caprice..._





_il ne te sera pas très difficile de recoller les morceaux, une grande part de mes post ayant été cité dans ceux de Barbarella et d'Alèm... si tu aimes les puzzles, c'est le moment! _


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

_*eric.garanderie !!*_


_quoique_


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

_*Berkowicz Stéphane !!*_


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

_*life 29*_ et aussi _*low*_ et aussi _*mom!!*_


----------



## abba zaba (28 Juin 2002)

_ Bienvenue à Moi !!!_

(Comprends rien à ce Thread, alors je me souhaite la bienvenue)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[27 juin 2002 : message édité par Cobalt]


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

_*Nowa !!*_


----------



## nato kino (28 Juin 2002)

*nowa*


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2002)

_*Baptiste Canazzi !!*_


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2002)

*Frodon !!*


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2002)

Vi heuresement ke Frodon Sacquet ke *nixien est là pour nous sortir des Kernels Panics 












I hope you'll get your pass from macg soon!


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

*gabriel !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2002)

_*Bienvenudo  Yep! au *_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2002)

_*Bienvenudo  Grosbaine au *_






_Buenas noches... mi 'tanplan !_


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*
Buenas noches... mi 'tanplan !






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Bonne nuit lolita..._


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2002)

_*Bienvenudo couzina au *_






_Buenos días 'tanplan ! _


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2002)

_*Bienvenudo fredvert au *_






_Hola 'tanplan !_


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*Bienvenudo fredvert au 






Hola 'tanplan !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Hola lolita !_


----------



## nato kino (2 Juillet 2002)

*Flavien MARIATTE*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2002)

*Bienvenudo au eza945/b][/i]    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)

_*'man*_


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2002)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heu...?deux fois de suite(+1 chez les desespèrés) j'vais d'mander des droits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2002)

_*Bienvenudo goliath au *_





_Aulat.. Hola 'tanplan ! Bella journée sous le_


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2002)

*gorax*


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

_Hola lolita! _ Aujourd'hui, c'est plutôt ça la météo...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais m'acheter des écailles...





[03 juillet 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2002)

*sijero*





_Hola lolita! A va?_


----------



## bebert (5 Juillet 2002)

Bienvenue à l'essoreur du Morbihan !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*



l'essoreur





Hola lolita! A va?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Buenos dias 'tanplan !





  ça va couzicouza, j'zuis un peu dans la mouize.. 
J'ai manqué de me faire virer alors je fais du surplace  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et ti ?_


----------



## nato kino (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*


Buenos dias 'tanplan !





   ça va couzicouza, j'zuis un peu dans la mouize.. 
J'ai manqué de me faire virer alors je fais du surplace   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et ti ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 ça va passer! ça ne peut que passer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_moi c'est pareil mais je me soigne aux smileys, et je change de signature..._


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*






 ça va passer! ça ne peut que passer...      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi c'est pareil mais je me soigne aux smileys, et je change de signature...




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





_C'est passé avec des zuper notes..  (manque le smile música), 
qui ont chassé le gros nuage et laissé place au _





*Bienvenudo 'tanplan.. à ta nouvelle firma !*








[04 juillet 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2002)

mecagogo

super le pseudo


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2002)

_*Bienvenudo Strato d'Anti Varus au*_


----------



## nato kino (6 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*






C'est passé avec des zuper notes..  (manque le smile música), 
qui ont chassé le gros nuage et laissé place au 





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (6 Juillet 2002)

*lassus!*


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2002)

Graphistecomfr  de Marseille !


----------



## nato kino (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*



Aberlour!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (9 Juillet 2002)

*le saint!*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

*Franck Launay !!*


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2002)

laplume (n° 5989).

Bientôt le 6000è !!!

[09 juillet 2002 : message édité par bebert]


----------



## bebert (10 Juillet 2002)

einna2000  (n° 5990) !


----------



## bebert (10 Juillet 2002)

insouciante (n° 5991) !




diacz de Paris (n° 5992) !


----------



## bebert (10 Juillet 2002)

iBee de Paris (n° 5993) !

Buddha Sign de Buddha Bar XIII  (n° 5994) !

Kornfan1 de Montauban (n° 5995) !

PATMAC (n° 5996) !

shaffy de Montpellier (n° 5997) !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)

N'oublions pas de remercier le sympathique Bebert,qui s'est dévoué ces jours pour acceuillir les nouveaux menbres.


ooops un fôte !!

[10 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## bebert (10 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*





N'oublions pas de remercier le sympathique Bebert,qui s'est dévoué ces jours pour acceuillir les nouveaux menbres.


ooops un fôte !!

[10 juillet 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

accueillirmembres


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)

*Pas facile ce matin !!!*

Merci à Bebert qui en plus corrige les copies,des membres qui ont la tête dans l'seau.


----------



## bebert (10 Juillet 2002)

Cyrille de Paris (n° 5998) !


----------



## bebert (10 Juillet 2002)

Eric Plet de Saint Nazaire (n° 5999) !

[10 juillet 2002 : message édité par bebert]


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2002)

Sauf canular, voici la 6000è inscription.






raphton (n° 6000) !

[10 juillet 2002 : message édité par bebert]


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2002)

et coqalane alors ??


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2002)

phtrimbach de ribeauville (n° 6001) !

silvereh (n° 6002) !

coqualane de belgique (n° 6003) !


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*et coqalane alors ??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_Fainéant!!!_

Tu pourrais prendre le relais de temps en temps au lieu de faire la sieste!


----------



## bebert (14 Juillet 2002)

On est passé de + de 6000 membres avant la mise à jour à - de 6000.

Keskicepacé ?

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2003)

Bienvenu Roberto Vendez


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2003)

Va falloir retrouver tous ceux qu'on a oublié  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zara t'es où


----------



## benjamin (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Va falloir retrouver tous ceux qu'on a oublié  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zara t'es où  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Hum...
Il va falloir que je m'entraîne sérieusement au copier-coller


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * 

Hum...
Il va falloir que je m'entraîne sérieusement au copier-coller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Voire au mouliner/coller


----------

